# Exterior colors, dirt, and spot cleaning



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello all. Well I'm getting closer to perhaps getting a GTO. I have a few other silly questions that I could not find the answer to (search, browsing, etc).

For anyone who has had good comparative experience with the different colors offered on the GTO, have you seen any trends as to which of these colors tend to show dirt more and get dirtier faster? I'm interested in the blue, orange, silver, and gray (2006 MY). I currently own a black car--and I can wash it one day and 2 days later it can look like a pack of Boyscouts hiked across the top of it. Granted this isn't a huge concern, but it is something I want to keep in mind. 

I've tried checking out the parking lot at work as I walk in, but since you don't know how long its been since someone last washed their car, the paints may not be the same shade as the GTO ones etc, I figured it would be worth a shot to ask here. I've seen some light colored vehicles show dirt almost as bad as dark ones, so its hard for me to guess--can't assume the silver would be the best.

One other question I have (Hopefully I can stop bugging ya'll with questions soon ), is what is the best thing to keep in a GTO for spot cleaning? I'm talking about a towel and bottle of some sort of spray to try to clean those drops of bird do off your car when you notice them and may not be home, so stuff that needs to be hosed off won't work. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I have owned many black cars in my days, and I am with you, my goat was not going to be black. I opted for the quicksilver in my goat, as I have owned a couple of silver cars in Europe and they tended to mask the dirt the best. Also, if you ever have a body panel repair issue, it is very easy to match this quasi generic color. Black looks great when perfectly clean and polished, but otherwise, look out!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

- Black always shows swirls, paint chips, and every little spec of dust. But it looks so good when clean.
- Silver looks clean, even when it’s filthy, and hides paint chips very well, except on plastic parts.
- Reds dull if not cared for.
- Metallic is harder to match than a non-metallic paint.

Bird crap contains digestive acids, and the best defense is a good layer of wax. Once it dries, good luck getting it off. If you’re worried about it, get the Teflon paint protection.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought Cyclone Gray thinking it would be relatively good at hiding road grime. But, it's dark enough that it shows winter dirt and salt too darn well.

Go with lighter colors if you want it clean looking without a lot of effort. That leaves Silver and maybe the new Orange if you can stomach the color.

Too bad GM never offered the GTO in white.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I bought an 05 Impulse Blue Metallic
My Sig pic is after a storm and the GOAT being a little dirty from the Rain


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok so the gray that is offered is probably going to show too much (I was afraid of that--it looks fairly dark in some pics, but it's a pretty color). The silver and orange, and probably the blue, should be ok. Thanks for the assistance--it's always hard to tell by just doing things like checking people's cars in parking lots (no one at my work owns a GTO). 

On the paint matching, I would guess that the orange is the hardest to match out of those 3 colors, silver the easiest, blue in the middle. That orange just isn't offered on much--not sure if this was the same sunset orange that was offered on the last few years of Camaro or not.

I normally use wax, and my current car has an epoxy paint sealant, but I still like to clean off the bird droppings as soon as I can, since I can't wash my car just any day, what with working long shifts and all. Even with the paint sealant on my current car, one dropping ate through the sealant and some of the paint (though I washed it off as soon as I could--that was before I started carrying a few rags and a bottle of a spray-and-wax-spot-shine liquid in my car). I'm not sure if the spray-and-wax stuff is the best though.. I'd imagine there is something better for carrying in the car, which is why I figure'd I'd ask.

Thanks for the real world experiences with these colors.


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

I use Zaino have been for over 7 years since my "99 WS6. I agree with the color tho having had a NBM WS6 I have fought many a water spot and dust to no avail. I now have an '06 Quicksilver and can't be more pleased. Do the Zaino thing you won't regret it I promise. :cool If you keep it up your paint will look like new even after 7 years!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Warlock said:


> I use Zaino have been for over 7 years since my "99 WS6. I agree with the color tho having had a NBM WS6 I have fought many a water spot and dust to no avail. I now have an '06 Quicksilver and can't be more pleased. Do the Zaino thing you won't regret it I promise. :cool If you keep it up your paint will look like new even after 7 years!!


:agree I heard that about Zaino...I've only had my car for a month and used Zaino on it already...it's the best!


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

My WS6 was kept in a garage but driven dailey to work in SW FLORIDA.....and stayed out side in the sun all day. I sold it and got a fair price for it...due to the vehicle condition. Use Zaino now and follow the recomendations and you will be pleased.arty:


----------



## bvestfal (Mar 18, 2006)

u better hury & buy an orange one, they're HARD to come by, besides best thing to use is good coat of quality wax & car cover even if you park/store in a garage


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll have to try the Zaino.. I've heard nothing but glowing recommendations for it. And I should clean out my garage to make room for a car 
Thanks again all, it's nice to see so many helpful people here!

/edit: Oops, I guess I had this in the wrong section. It seemed that the exterior section was more 'hardcore' so I didn't put it there.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Cyclone Grey*

I have cyclone grey and it stays fairly clean...except for salt which you want to wash off right away anyway. I also love how the color appears to change from grey to blue depending on the lighting. I get compliments all the time on the unique color.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

mumrah said:


> I also love how the color appears to change from grey to blue depending on the lighting. I get compliments all the time on the unique color.


Definately. That's one of the reasons I really like the gray. It is a somewhat subdued color, so it won't catch the eyes of police so much , but still remains very pretty. It looks like a storm cloud color to me.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I have Black, and it is hard to keep clean. My Torch Red Vette looked pretty good. Silver is also a good color to keep clean. Blue is just about as bad as Black. The cooler the color the harder it is to keep clean.


:cheers


----------

